# promaster cameras



## coonsanders (Jul 9, 2009)

hi
what do the reviews say about promaster slr 2500pk 35 mmk camera?good,bad?

coonsanders


----------



## dinodan (Jul 9, 2009)

With all due respect, I just have a question. Why post a thread here asking about reviews for a particular camera? Why not simply Google "Promaster SLR 2500PK"? Any reviews that are out there are bound to show up online. Just curious.

Also (and this is probably a minor point), I don't think that Collector's Corner is the correct place to be inquiring about a modern camera...


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jul 9, 2009)

Maybe because when you do that, there are no reviews?


----------



## dinodan (Jul 9, 2009)

After a 30 second search...

Promaster 2500pk Super 35mm review by Americanimengel, consumer reports & videos


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, I did not realize that anything Manual Focus was considered "vintage".


----------

